# How do you think my private lesson went?



## powderaddict (Mar 30, 2012)

And was it worth it?

About me:

I've gone snowboarding 8 times in my life, and in those 8 times everything I've learned has been self taught through reading and youtube(snowolf and snowprofessor mainly). Unfortunately,I don't have any friends who ride. The extent of what I can do is basic linked skidded turns on green runs without falling. 

I keep reading about how self taught riders develop habits that are really hard to get rid of later on in their riding life so decided to take a 1 hour private lesson with the intention of extending for a 2nd hour if I felt there was a lot I can pick up still.



How it went:

1.Took lift up the bunny hill and the instructor stayed behind and watched me go down. She said I was really good considering it was only my 8th time as well as being self-taught. So we immediately went up to the bigger green run.


2.Told me my back hand was waving around so made me hold on to rear pant leg for remainder of lesson. In addition we practiced a drill where we would pretend there was a headlight on my front knee and that knee would be pointed in direction of travel.

3.She said my rear leg kicks out a bit on my toe side turns so I practiced doing wider smoother turns and trying to eliminate the "fish tailing".

4.She pointed out that I do a speed check at the end of each turn and that I should try to skip the speed check and start transitioning onto the other edge instead.

5.She taught me the "unweighting" technique and pointed out that I needed to go even lower and bring the edge up just a bit more.

6.Pointed out that I should practice staying upright over the board.

And then the hour was up and I decided it was sufficient to practice with for the day. 



So what do you think of what was covered in an hour and is there anything else I can do to fix those bad habits that she pointed out? 





I'll probably get asked this, so yes she was a cute, young skater girl in her early to mid 20s who rode with neon ray-bans on.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

All that in an hour? I would echo what what snowolf said. Now all you gotta do is try to remember it all and practice it all over and over again.

Having a hot instructor is a big plus, I would of booked another hour and played dead after a wipe out hopeing for some mouth to mouth.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

2hipp4u said:


> All that in an hour? I would echo what what snowolf said. Now all you gotta do is try to remember it all and practice it all over and over again.
> 
> *Having a hot instructor is a big plus, I would of booked another hour and played dead after a wipe out hopeing for some mouth to mouth*.



+2...definitely should have gone for this.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

sounds good - those are all the things I am still working on!


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

she sounds like a good instructor giving you your moneys worth.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

To the OP: Sounds like you got a good instructor & that you got your $ worth. And on top of that she was hot?!?!?! Yeah, I would've wiped out & played dead too. Fingers crossed she handled it herself and didn't call Ski Patrol to handle it...




firstx1017 said:


> sounds good - those are all the things I am still working on!


Are you still going to Summit? If so, I'll happily offer to help you out a little on Sunday when I'm up there. Feel free to PM me so we don't hijack this thread


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

handscreate said:


> Are you still going to Summit? If so, I'll happily offer to help you out a little on Sunday when I'm up there. Feel free to PM me so we don't hijack this thread


I'd LOVE that!!! However, Sunday probably won't be condusive to getting some help as I'll be dressed as a Snowboarding Easter Bunny and hindered by the outfit and we'll only be there for a few hours in the morning as it is the last day at the condo for the winter so we have to clean it up and pack and bring everything home and turn the keys in. If you see a Bunny (not a Playboy Bunny by the way - lol) on the hill or in line - come up and say hello - that would be me and my hubby will be a carrot! lol It's suppose to be 60 Sunday so we'll probably only be there from 8:30 to 10:30 - I hate the slush! 

The owners are letting us rent the Escape Condo next season so I'd definitely take you up on your offer next season if you are willing!

Vicki


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

shoot - I hijacked the thread - I'll pm you.... Got so excited for some help! lol sorry....


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here we are for St. Patrick's Day! lol


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

And Christmas Eve!


----------

